# Overclock Xpg D60 3600 mhz ram



## gtz

1st and 2nd gen Ryzen don't have the strongest memory controllers. Set XMP and bring down the ram speed to 3200 from 3600. Raise SOC to 1.15-1.2, that should boot. If it boots and stable tighten memory timings to 16-18-18 and raise voltage to 1.4 and see if that is stable. 

Find out what RAM ICs you have and go from there, but honestly your limit tuned will be 3200-3433 (if you get lucky).


----------

